# All about the dogs



## DJClaire (Jan 27, 2016)

We have been presented with an amazing opportunity to move to the Costa Blanca North however I have my reservations about how well our beloved dogs might adjust to life in Spain.

My partner has a job offer near El Tosalet, Javea. We have two small Cockapoo's. One is 2 years old and one is currently 8 months. He would be a year old by the time we travel. 

We currently live in the New Forest and the dogs truly live the life of riley and we would not want it any other way! They have hour long off lead walks everyday in the beautiful New Forest and are fed a high quality raw diet (BARF).

So I have a few questions: 

1) Do any other owners feed a natural raw diet in this area?
2) Are there any suppliers of suitable raw meat / bones etc?
3) Where on earth does everyone walk their dogs if they cannot go on any beaches?
4) It seems that off lead walking in most areas is not allowed too? Is this true? 
5) What are the core annual vaccinations required in the area?
6) We have very little to worry about here in the UK in regards to parasites and nasties, what do I need to be aware of out there? Here it tends to be fleas, ticks and lungworm. We use Advocate Gold regularly which covers most nasties apart from ticks which we remove ourselves using tick forks.
7) Has anyone got experience of Spanish pet insurance? Is it worth having? What is the cover / premiums like?
8) Does anyone know of the nearest vet hospital capable of carrying out more than the usual vet surgery procedures? What are their reputations like?
9) Adjusting and keeping cool . . . Can pets go in the pool? Do you have to adjust the chemicals to ensure they are not harmful to them?
10) Are there any friendly dog training / agility groups we might be able to join to make friends?

I think that is about it for now, but any feedback would be most helpful. We are hoping to rent a property with a good sized garden for the boys to mooch around in, but the off lead walking for me, is a deal breaker.

Thanks in advance. Claire


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

DJClaire said:


> We have been presented with an amazing opportunity to move to the Costa Blanca North however I have my reservations about how well our beloved dogs might adjust to life in Spain.
> 
> My partner has a job offer near El Tosalet, Javea. We have two small Cockapoo's. One is 2 years old and one is currently 8 months. He would be a year old by the time we travel.
> 
> ...


Hi Claire,
We have an elderly Westie, he was bred and lived in the Uk, then Hong Kong, now lives happily in Spain. Pets do adjust to the summer heat, they rest a lot during the day in a shady place, when it is very hot we take our dog out for a walk in the early morning and evening when it is cooler.
I can assure you there are plenty of very good butchers, both Spanish and English where you can buy meat for your dogs, and you can get fresh bones from most butchers.
We don't walk our dog an the beaches, but walk him on the promenade or pavements around town or where we live, bags to collect 'droppings' are cheaply obtainable at many shops, and all the Chinese bazaars.
Core annual vaccinations are mostly the same as UK, you would also keep up with the rabies jabs so your pets can travel with you. There is a Leichmoniasis vaccination availed annually, or you pets can wear a Leichmoniasis collar.
There are many very good vets in Javea, most can speak English, it depends where you live in town, which will be nearest.
Most vets will carry out all normal surgical procedures, but there is a 24hr vet in Denia which will see pets out of normal hours. Appointments are not necessary at most vets, you just turn up.
Pet insurance is available, but I think you would have to enquire at a few different places, to make sure you are happy with the cover, read the policies carefully.
Dogs which 'like' water are quite happy to jump into your own pool, as long as you rinse them off afterwards, they should be fine.
My own dog is prone to allergies due to probably being too inbred, he isn't interested in the pool, and used to just run round it when he was fitter, which is fine with us.
There are dog training groups in Javea, often advertised on the local forum, which is a part of Facebook.
There are lots of owners of dogs in Javea, so don't worry, doggies just do fine with caring owners.


----------



## DJClaire (Jan 27, 2016)

Thank you so much for your super quick reply and answering so many of my questions. 

Just wondered is there anywhere they can run 'off lead'?

Also I assume vet fees are cheaper than here in the UK? My vet charges £38.50 for a 15 minute consultation. 

A recent trip for some doggy equivalent ibrupophen cost me £55. 

Claire


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

DJClaire said:


> Thank you so much for your super quick reply and answering so many of my questions.
> 
> Just wondered is there anywhere they can run 'off lead'?
> 
> ...


Hi,
Generally vets fees, and medication, whether it is for dog or human are much cheaper in Spain. 
If your dogs are obedient, there are some places you can walk them 'off lead'.
Our dog has always been kept on a lead, as he has a 'mind of his own', also due to wooded areas being full of weeds, and places to pick up tics.
I also avoid walking him in areas where there are pine trees, as processionary caterpillars breed in them,then lurk about in lines on the ground nearby, and they can be lethal to dogs and cats, don't panic too much about these caterpillars, as long as you avoid areas where they are you will be OK.


----------



## DJClaire (Jan 27, 2016)

My dogs are well trained and take part in agility and weekly obedience classes but due to living in the Forest we have not got them lead trained and they pull like mad. Not ideal.

We are hoping to be able to exercise them in our garden, but we will definitely need somewhere we can walk them off lead and let them run like lunatics (just away from pine trees and nasty caterpillars)!


----------



## ccm472 (Jan 6, 2016)

Getting the Spanish to keep their dogs on their property and on a lead is a major problem. There are plenty of threads on here discussing this issue. They do think bigger dogs should be on a lead in town though.
If you find a rambla to walk up then the dogs could have a good run too, also farm tracks can be used. Some, if not most beaches, seem to have signs up banning dogs but out of town there are generally a few accessible calas for you and the dogs to get a swim, especially after the heat of the day has passed.
We've used a couple of vet practises (not near where you'll be), only one of which spoke English, but their diagnoses and treatment have been spot on. Where they felt their knowledge was lacking they've rung the university to check e.g. could they up a drug's dosage without harming a dog. I have every confidence in Spanish vets for dogs and yes the costs are much less than in the UK. Our follow up visits have been free too


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

While vets are cheaper in Spain than in the UK, dogs need more things doing like Leishmaniasis jabs (three in the first year if I remember rightly) and, in some areas, heartworm so it can be a bit pricey at times.


----------



## DJClaire (Jan 27, 2016)

Hi 

A bit of an update. 

Good news is we've found a property to rent for the first year and it has a good sized private, grassy garden too. We head over mid May.

We have looked into raw feeding and think we can do a DIY raw diet with the help of some friendly butchers. 

We have had their usual UK boosters done: Lepto, Parvo, distemper and of course rabies for the pet passport. We have found that the Leish vaccine is not that great. Apparently it's only 60-70% effective, so we are going for a natural collar, spot on and spray route for he ticks and sand flies. It's called Biospotix in case anyone else should ever need protection. It's nontoxic and less harmful compared to the heavy chemicals in Scalibor collars.

In regards to the off lead walking we are still a little concerned to be fair. If anyone can recommend a few short, safe off lead walks I would be SO grateful. We will be living near Javea Gold course, between Javea and Benitachell. 

I have had a beach recommended up above Denia at Les Marines, which looked lovely, but we prefer to be off the beaten track a bit as I would hate to be pulled up and told off for walking there, even though many do. It's also a 30 min drive from us. 

A nice local, short walk would've fab. Someone said there might be trails around Cumbre de Sol. 

As always any tips much appreciated.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

DJClaire said:


> Hi
> 
> A bit of an update.
> 
> ...


The Dénia beach isn't an official 'dog beach' & although many dog owners take their dogs there, if the police see you, as they sometimes do, there are heavy fines. The nearest one where you can legally take your dog is near Gandía.

Lots of people I know walk their dogs on Montgó, or up on the Cabo La Nao, & Javea has a dog park as well.


----------



## xolo (May 25, 2014)

I can't believe that anyone anywhere can be more dog crazy than Americans, but British people might just be crazier. In Mexico a dog is outside, free and uncared for or on the roof (cities).


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

xolo said:


> I can't believe that anyone anywhere can be more dog crazy than Americans, but British people might just be crazier. In Mexico a dog is outside, free and uncared for or on the roof (cities).


 Americans do love their pets. It is an industry there. Huge warehouses for pet supplies, vets earning $300,000 a year and more, large homes with large dogs but there are also those who are not responsible pet owners as well


----------



## DJClaire (Jan 27, 2016)

xolo said:


> I can't believe that anyone anywhere can be more dog crazy than Americans, but British people might just be crazier. In Mexico a dog is outside, free and uncared for or on the roof (cities).


I think you may well be right. Us Brits are proudly 'a nation of dog lovers' and I wouldn't change it for the world.

I still think the American's hold the title in the crazy stakes though. 

Two words: Donald Trump.


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

DJClaire said:


> I think you may well be right. Us Brits are proudly 'a nation of dog lovers' and I wouldn't change it for the world. I still think the American's hold the title in the crazy stakes though. Two words: Donald Trump.


 Donald is not Crazy, he just represents a lot of ignorant people who dangerously feel they are not represented well. He is a Republican as well and that is worse. Of course, the Republican Party is dying.


----------



## Maureen47 (Mar 27, 2014)

1) Do any other owners feed a natural raw diet in this area?

I dont live in your area of choice but to feed raw here would be easy even if you were buying form the local supermarket , my greyhound who moved here with us in Nov 2015 is raw fed and I have had no issues getting her food. The local butcher is extremely helpful too. I also make liver cake treats for training at home and the ingredients including the rice flour are freely available.
2) Are there any suppliers of suitable raw meat / bones etc?
see above comment ;-)
3) Where on earth does everyone walk their dogs if they cannot go on any beaches?
Depends where you live , there are beaches in certain areas that you can use , we take ours to Tavernes regulary and there are no issues.
4) It seems that off lead walking in most areas is not allowed too? Is this true? 
Off Lead is a difficult one , we live in the campo and have a 20mx10m run as we have hounds and I have my agility kit set up in there so I can do this at home. I have kept them onlead other than when they have a run at the beach.
5) What are the core annual vaccinations required in the area?
Vaccs are the same except for the Mediterranean diseases as mentioned in another post. I wouldnt have the Leish jab for mine and do not use Scalibor collars for the same reason as you but do protect my dogs with other means.
6) We have very little to worry about here in the UK in regards to parasites and nasties, what do I need to be aware of out there? Here it tends to be fleas, ticks and lungworm. We use Advocate Gold regularly which covers most nasties apart from ticks which we remove ourselves using tick forks.
See above and ours are house dogs which I think helps , Advantix works well here I am told.
7) Has anyone got experience of Spanish pet insurance? Is it worth having? What is the cover / premiums like?
I enquired about insurance and many of them albeit cheaper didnt cover any diagnostics but would cover treatment. Given a lot of the costs are scans, bloods, x-rays etc it didnt seem worthwhile and as another poster said the costs are much less here then in the UK. One of my dogs had an MRI in the UK , the cost was £4000 , my vet in Spain told me it would have been around 4-500 euros here.
8) Does anyone know of the nearest vet hospital capable of carrying out more than the usual vet surgery procedures? What are their reputations like?
Vet care in our experience is excellent , we have been to the Vet hospital in Valencia and were very impressed.
9) Adjusting and keeping cool . . . Can pets go in the pool? Do you have to adjust the chemicals to ensure they are not harmful to them?
We have aircon and plan to help the dogs to keep cool by letting them come indoors. I have a coupe of kids paddling pools for them and a mist spray for their dog run. I think they may adapt but maybe need some help initially.
10) Are there any friendly dog training / agility groups we might be able to join to make friends?
One of dogs did agility in the UK and I brought my agility kit with me and have it here , I havent found any clubs yet but I guess the weather for most of the yeat would make it too hot to manage. Their are certainly plenty of dog training options form the adverts I see in our local paper.

Lots of luck with your move and keep us updated on how your doggies get on


----------

